# Froschsterben



## Choya65 (26. Jan. 2009)

Hallo ,
ich bin neu hier bei Euch und habe direkt ein Problem.
Gestern haben wir ca 40 tote __ Frösche aus unserem Teich geholt. Allerdings wissen wir nicht  warum alle unsere Frösche gestorben sind???? War es der starke Frost? Trotz Sturpur_Eisfrei war der Teich tief zugefroren? Wir haben unseren Teich jetzt 6 Jahre und noch nie sind uns die Frösche gestorben.
Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.
Danke schon mal


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo und :willkommen

Leider bist du kein Einzelfall

Schau mal bitte Hier oder Hier oder Hier usw.


----------



## Choya65 (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt komme ich direkt wieder mit einem Problem zu Euch.
Nachdem uns mitleiweiler alle __ Frösche gestorben sind , jetz sind es ca 6o, sterben jetz auch noch unsere Fische und das Wasser ist eine eigenartige braune Brühe und stinkt. Jetzt weis ich gar nicht mehr weiter. Was ist passiert, und was sollte ich jetzt tun??
Seit Ende Januar habe wir die Sauerstoffpumpe laufen, so das immer ein Loch im Eis war und gestern haebe ich den Bach samt Filteranlage eingeschaltet, eigentlich viel zu früh, aber ich weis nicht mehr weiter.

Vielleicht hat einer einen Rat.

Vielen Dank


----------



## axel (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo 

Von mir auch ein :willkommen
Ich würde ein Teilwasserwechsel machen.
Vielleicht kannst Du überlebende Fische erst mal heraushohlen bis das Wasser wieder OK ist .
Besorge Dir einen Wassertest und prüfe die Wasserwerte . 
Wie groß ist Dein Teich und wie viele Fische und was für welche sind darin ?
Hast Du viel Schlamm im Teich ?
Kannst Du mal ein paar Fotos einstellen ?
Und wie ist Dein Vorname ?

Lg
axel


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo und :willkommen
> 
> Leider bist du kein Einzelfall
> 
> Schau mal bitte Hier oder Hier oder Hier usw.



und hier !

nur

Schuld sind weder die __ Frösche noch der Winter ........

mfG


----------



## Marlowe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo Choja!

Ich empfehle den Teilwasserwechsel im Frühjahr und im Herbst,
zeitgleich das entnehmen eines Teils des vermutlich im Überfluß
vorhandenen Schlamms der Bodenzone, letzteres alle 4 Jahre.
Beginn sollte nicht vor Ende März sein.
Machst Du das, dürfte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten.

Von Herzen viel Erfolg!



Sir Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Eine Ergänzung noch:

Der Teilwasserwechsel ist ein Erfahrungswert von (allerdings nur wenigen
Jahren) Teicherfahrung,
das Entnehmen eines Teils des Bodenschlamms habe ich aus der Literatur,
erscheint mir aber schlüssig.


Marlowe


----------



## Choya65 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich will versuchen erstmal Eure Fragen zu beantworten.

Also mein Vorname ist Gabi, den Teich habe ich jetzt ca 6 Jahre und er fast ca 9000 L,  Fotos kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht einstellen, werde mir dafür mal Hilfe bei meinem Nachbar erfragen )

Den Schlamm vom Boden habe ich im Herbst 2007 entfernt. Einen Teilwasserwechsel hatte ich letzten Herbst schon mal unfreiwillig machen müssen, da der Schlauch vom Filter abgesprungen war und dann einiges an Wasser auf den Rasen gelaufen ist. Aber ich  werde nochmal einen vornehmen, wollte nur noch etwas warten bis das Wetter etwas besser ist.
Auch den Wassertest werde ich am Wochenende durchführen.

Ich danke Euch nochmal für Eure Ideen

Liebe Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## Casybay (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Hallo Choja!
> 
> Ich empfehle den Teilwasserwechsel im Frühjahr und im Herbst,
> zeitgleich das entnehmen eines Teils des vermutlich im Überfluß
> ...



für mich käme ein Wechsel des Wassers bzw.des Schlammes nur im Herbst in Frage oder noch Febr. , da mir sonst - besonders Ende März- der Amphibienlaich leiden würde.

Gruß
Carmen


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich kann mich in die traurige Liste derer einreihen, die Verluste zu beklagen haben. 
Heute vormittag habe ich allein 75 tote __ Frösche in allen möglichen Größen, sowie vier 2cm und einen ca. 8cm __ Goldfisch aus dem alten Teich fischen müssen.

Leider ist die Eisdecke immer noch nicht komplett runter und die zusätzliche Trübung des Wassers läßt keinen Blick in größere Tiefen zu. 
Im Sommer hatte ich ungefähr diese Anzahl _lebende_ Frösche am Teich gezählt und hoffe nun, dass die meisten doch Richtung Teichrand geschwommen sind, bevor sie erstickten. 
Dabei war das Wasser bis zum Herbst so schön klar (ohne UVC!) und ich dachte, der Teich hätte sich endlich stabilisiert. 

Habe ganz wenige Bilder gemacht. Teichfoto war leider unscharf, da Kamera wegen des zweiten Bildes (unten) auf manuellem Fokus und nicht daran gedacht. 
Es ist wirklich kein schöner Anblick. Wer dafür nicht hart genug ist, einfach die Links nicht anklicken.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/1316/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/1315/
Am Teich konnte ich noch mechanisch meinen "Job" erledigen. Wenn ich aber jetzt so die Bilder sehe.... 

Wenigstens habe ich auch ein oder zwei überlebende Goldis gesichtet. Der eine stand am Rand und sah recht fit aus, der andere war zu schnell weg.
Alle lebenden Fadenalgen belasse ich erstmal im Teich. Ich weiß noch nicht, wie wir weiter vorgehen und hoffe ganz einfach, ich habe die meisten Frösche gefunden. 
Morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal nach dem Teich sehen (soll ja noch wärmer werden + regnen) und den neuen Teichbetreuer mitnehmen, soweit dieser Zeit hat. 

Traurige Grüße
Annett


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Oh Annett,
das tut mir wirklich sehr Leid, dachte ich doch das euer alter Teich den Winter locker überstehen würde 

Aber dafür freut es mich das wir "Ossi" wohl das Leben gerettet haben.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Annett,  auch von mir mein Beileid! Ich hoffe das deine überlebenden Fröschlein die Population dieses Jahr wieder ankurbeln werden


----------



## Choya65 (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

hallo Annett,

sind ja ekelig Deine Bilder, aber so sah es bei mir am Teich auch aus.

Liebe Grüße aus Aachen
Gabi


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo.

Ja der Anblick ist heftig und ich bin weiterhin sehr froh, dass mein letzter Koi im Herbst zu Uwe ziehen durfte. 

Hatte nicht Conny irgendwo ein Statement eines NABU Menschen online gestellt? 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=208082

Werde morgen Nachmittag nochmal zum Teich schauen. Der neue ist bereits bis auf einen halben m² sehr dünner Eisdecke komplett abgetaut, sodass ich die aufschwimmenden Fadenalgen problemlos reduzieren konnte. 
Vereinzelte Wasserkäfer waren aktiv und die __ Schnecken fressen fleißig die zerfallenden Seerosenblätter. 
Das sind meine Lichtblicke, die den Spaß am Hobby Teich erhalten. 


Aber beim alten Teich werden wir uns was einfallen lassen müssen. Irgendwie müssen die Leichen gefunden und entfernt werden. 
Ist nur nicht so einfach, ohne funktionierenden Wasseranschluß für eine neue Teilbefüllung. 
Wenn wir im Sommer aufgefüllt haben, dann immer nur über ein Wasserfass (8000 Liter), das neben dem Teich geparkt wurde. 
Jedes Mal wenn der Inhalt dann im Teich war, habe ich an den von uns geschätzten 10-15m³ Gesamtteichinhalt gezweifelt. Vermutlich reichen keine 2 Fässer um den Teich nach einer Teilentleerung (50%) wieder zu befüllen. 
Und der Wassereinlauf durch einen 3/4 Zoll Schlauch per Schwerkraft dauert..... 
Naja, irgendwas wird uns einfallen. Ganz sicher!

@Ralf 
Nach meiner Einschätzung lebt da kein einziger Frosch mehr. Es war von "richtig ausgewachsen" bis 4cm Körperlänger alles dabei. 
Leider. 
Vermutlich wird dieses Frühjahr sehr leise ausfallen.


----------



## Casybay (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

ach das ist ganz schrecklich, mein einer der starb war schon schlimm genug , aber sooo viele!!!!
Habe aber vor 15 min. den 1.Molch in meinem Teich gesehen und fotografiert, das hat mich getröstet, schön wegen des nicht so sehr ansehnlichen Teiches im Moment
LG
Carmen


----------



## karsten. (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*



> ......(Seit einigen Jahren werden aus privaten Gartentümpeln (Folienteichen) Froschsterben beim Überwintern gem
> Für die Erklärung dieses Phänomens sind Vermutungen vorhanden: zu tief? falsche Zirkulation? keine Überde
> der Teichfolie? zuviel - zuwenig Schlamm? Schwefelwasserstoffvergiftung? schädliche Algen? zuwenig Ruhe?
> durchgefroren? zuviel - zuwenig submerse Wasserpflanzen? falsche Algenzusammensetzung?; die Liste lässt
> ...


 Quelle

ich bevorzuge diese Erklärung 
http://www.karch.ch/karch/d/ath/agras/media/Grasfroschsterben.pdf

mfG


----------



## rut49 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo, Annett,

da kann man ja das große  kriegen!!
Der Anblick muß für dich schrecklich gewesen sein, bei dem Foto wurde es mir schon ganz übel!
Vielleicht haben doch noch welche überlebt und vermehren sich fleißig.

mitfühlende Grüße    Regina


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*



Annett schrieb:


> Ist nur nicht so einfach, ohne funktionierenden Wasseranschluß für eine neue Teilbefüllung.



Hi Annett,

habt ihr denn gar keinen Feuerwehr Hydranten oder diesen Feuerwehrschlauchanschluss (so ne kleine Eiserne Klappe die manchmal versteckt ist) in der Nähe ?  Hast du denn schon mal bei der örtlichen Feuerwehr nachgefragt - vielleicht kannst du da ja was kummeln...) 

Vielleicht hat ja doch noch irgendwas überlebt, ich wünsch euch dafür alles Gute


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo.

Neuer, trauriger Stand: bisher insgesamt 101 tote __ Frösche (alles Wasserfrösche, ziemlich viele davon aber braun verfärbt, manche schon mit Pilzbefallflecken) und 9 tote Fische, darunter der größere Goldi von gestern und ein der Nasen, von denen ich nicht wußte, ob sie überhaupt noch da sind. 
Sie waren ein Fehlkauf nach Fehlberatung durch den "Fachverkäufer". 

Das Eis war heute komplett runter. Wir treffen uns So. wieder am Teich und hoffen auf Sonne, damit wir vielleicht auch in der Tiefe was sehen können. 

@Karsten
Ich vermute, dass der Sauerstoff knapp wurde. Hast Du irgendwie mal Zahlen gelesen, bis wieviel mg O2 Frösche nicht ersticken? Mich wundert es, dass die meisten Goldfische anscheinend überlebt haben und die Frösche eben nicht. Die scheinen wirklich sehr hart im Nehmen zu sein. 

Meine Vermutung, dass evtl. die großen Mengen des __ Hornblatt auf dem Teichgrund zu diesem Disaster geführt haben, kann ich ad acta legen. Es ist noch grün. 
Da habe ich heute nicht schlecht geguckt.

Allerdings hat "das Monster" massiv Biomasse im Herbst hinterlassen. Sie war bis zum Frost noch grün und am blühen. :crazy

@Ralf
Dann doch lieber die Wasserfassversion. Der nächste Hydrant ist ein ganzen Stück hin, da der Garten samt Teich im Außenbereich liegt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Servus Annett, Servus Gabi

Das tut mir aber Leid , daß die __ Frösche diesen Winter nicht überlebt haben.

In dem Link von Karsten steht etwas von Teichen die zwischen 7 und 10 Jahre alt sind, in diesen eben dieser "Effekt" auftritt.

Bei Gabis Teich kommt es ja fast hin (6 Jahre) und bei dir Annett ?
Wie alt ist Euer Ex-Teich ?

Ich denke das dies ein Rhythmus ist, der alle 7 bis 10 Jahre auftritt.

Warum ? keine Ahnung.


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo Helmut.

Der Teich wurde im Früh-Sommer 2003 befüllt - soweit ich mich erinnere....
Es passt also nur knapp, denn er würde dieses Jahr seinen 6.Geburtstag feiern.


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Das würde ja auch dann fast hinkommen 

Könnte mir auch noch vorstellen, wenn diese __ Frösche in dem Teich "geboren" wurden (die sind ja Standorttreu), daß diese Ihr Lebensalter erreicht haben, also schon "altersschwache" Tiere waren und deshalb bei diesen tiefen Temperaturen keine Überlebenschance mehr hatten. Bei einem milden Winter hätten sie es vielleicht noch ein Jahr geschafft .
Nur so meine Überlegung, die keines falls fundiert ist, nur Spekulation bzw. eine Vermutung.


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Ich hatte bisher in keinem Winter soooviele __ Frösche im Teich. :crazy
Bereits im Sommer ist mir diese Froschinvasion aufgefallen..... wie Du schon sagst - die Nachkommen waren vermutlich zum Teil standorttreu.
Die ersten kamen bereits von den Regenrückhaltebecken des Flughafens, noch bevor die Folie überhaupt im Teich lag. 

Meine Gedanken dazu: Je mehr Verbraucher, desto geringer die Zeitspanne, bis der Sauerstoffgehalt zu gering wird. Der Teich lag sicherlich 3 Monate komplett unter Eis. Das war eindeutig zu lang. 


Die meisten Frösche waren übrigens aufgebläht, sodass man schlecht auf ihren Ernährungszustand schließen konnte. Ich denke aber, dass die alten eher beim Laichgeschäft geschwächt versterben. 
Hatte mal ein dürres, altes Weibchen gesehen, die später tot im Teich lag....


----------



## Choya65 (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

hallo zusammen,

heute morgen, als ich zum Teich ging erlebte ich eine Überaschung. Das Wasser ist wieder relativ klar. Habe mich natürlich darüber gefreut. Ich glaube, dass das Wasser wieder besser ist, liegt daran, dass wir jetzt wieder den Bach mit der Filteranlage laufen haben. Leider konnte ich bei dem klaren Wasser auch wieder einige tote __ Frösche finden. Allerdings haben ich auch noch lebende Goldfische entdeckt. 
Ich hoffe, dass sich dann vielleicht noch ein paar Frösche zum laichen bei mir einfinden. habenbei irgendeinem schon die Frösche glaicht?

Liebe Grüße

Gabi


----------



## Conny (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo,

unser Teich ist auch klar! Bei 1m Tiefe kann ich erkennen, ob die Muschel auf ist oder zu. Sie lebt! Wie die bei 10 cm Wassertiefe auch. Das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht! 
Die Pflanzen waschsen über und unter Wasser schon wieder.
Zu der Frosch-Theorie kann ich nur sagen, dass unser Teich erst 3 Jahre alt ist und kaum Mulm hat. Die 6 toten Fröche waren die erwachsenen Tiere aus dem 1. Jahr nehme ich an. Bis jetzt haben wir noch keinen Laich 
Außen um den Teich sind viele Pflanzen ganz oder teilsweise erfroren


----------



## Annett (1. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hi,

also Pflanzenverluste kann ich noch nicht richtig einschätzen. Aber das allermeiste im Teich war sowieso winterhart. 
Das Wasser ist etwas aufgeklart und dank leichter Sonne am Nachmittag konnten wir ca. 14 weitere tote __ Frösche + 2 tote Minikröten und einen Fischwinzling bergen. 
Dabei dachte ich bisher, dass __ Kröten sich generell eingraben.... 

In der Summe macht es mittlerweile schreckliche 115 Frösche, 2 Krötchen, und 10 Fische, wobei davon bis auf 2 alle max. 2cm Länge hatten. 

Heute haben die anderen Goldis die ersten Sonnenstrahlen, nach der langen Zeit im "Schatten", sichtlich genossen. Es sind immer noch Unmengen davon im Teich. Auch massig grau-schwarzer Nachwuchs aus 2008. :shock


----------



## Conny (1. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

OOch Annett,

das ist ja ein Drama 

Was ich nach wie vor nicht einordnen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass im Lotoskübel die Winz-Posthörner überlebt haben? Ich habe die Lotosblätter und die großen Kiwiblätter dringelassen. Wie tief das Wasser zugefroren war, weis ich nicht. Aber der Kübel war als erster wieder eisfrei.


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Ach Annett 

das is ja schrecklich. Im meinem ersten Winter, als ich das Froschsterben hatte, hatte ich auch Erdkröten dabei. Aber nur kleine aus dem Sommer.


----------



## Choya65 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo zusammen,

leider haben wir heute wieder ca 20 tote __ Frösche aus dem Teich geholt. Sind wohl insgesamt so ca 70 bis 80 tote Frösche gewesen. Ich wußte gar nicht, dass wir soviele Frösche hatten.
Bei uns waren es große, kleine, dicke, dünne, junge und alte Frösche.

Auch stinkt unser Wasser wieder so nach, ich weis nicht so recht, aber irgendwie wie Verwesung. Die Goldfische leben zum Teil noch sind aber nicht aktiv, die stehen nur im Wasser. Unsere Pfanzen wachsen schon fleisig, das erste Seerosenblatt hat die Oberfläche erreicht.

Wir haben jetzt schon einige hundert Liter Wasser abgelassen, morgen kommt ein Teil neues Wasser rein.

Ach ja wir haben Schaum auf dem Wasser (Bachlauf), ist das zuviel Eiweiß?

Liebe Grüße

Gabi


----------



## Choya65 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo 

Karsten hat diese Seit empfohlen. http://www.karch.ch/karch/d/ath/agra...schsterben.pdf ich fand sie ganz interessant

Gabi


----------



## Dodi (2. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo Gabi,

Schaum kann zuviel Eiweiß bedeuten, wäre allerdings zu dieser Zeit noch etwas ungewöhnlich.
Fütterst Du denn die Fische schon stark?

Ach übrigens: Du kannst eine gewisse Zeit Deine Beträge ändern, solange das Symbol im Beitrag steht. So vermeidest Du 2 Postings hintereinander.


----------



## Choya65 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo Dodi,

Danke für den Tip mit den Beiträgen.

Die Fische füttere ich zur Zeit gar nicht. Ich habe jetzt die Sauerstoffpumpe ausgeschaltet und nur der Bach läuft, jetzt ist der Schaum leicht weniger und nur dort wo der Bach in den Teich fließt.

Habe heute schon wieder 5 tote __ Frösche aus dem Wasser geholt. Nimmt das denn gar kein Ende mehr?

Liebe Grüße

Gabi


----------



## chromis (3. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hi,

der Schaum kommt von zuviel organischer Belastung, in deinem Fall eben nicht vom Futter sondern von den verwesenden Fröschen.

Schau zu, dass die Leichen so schnell wie möglich rauskommen und dann Wasserwechsel. Aber nicht in homöopathischen Dosen sondern gleich mindestens 1/3 oder besser die Hälfte von der Brühe austauschen.


----------



## Annett (3. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo Gabi,

ich denke, solange sich da noch tote Tiere zersetzen können, wird auch weiterhin Schaum entstehen.

Bei uns hat die Sonne ein wenig geholfen, die vielen Toten und tiefer liegenden __ Frösche zu erspäen. 
Evtl. würde auch eine starke Taschenlampe helfen. Das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Heute hatte ich leider keine Zeit, um nach dem Rechten zu schauen. Mal sehen, ob es morgen klappt. 
Bei den Temperaturen wäre es angebracht, möglichst schnell alle Leichen zu bergen. :?

EDIT: Nun war Rainer einen Tick schneller....


----------



## Maja33 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Unsere Pfütze war, wenn wir uns nicht täuschen, ein einziger Eisklotz... :?

Wußte gar nicht, dass wir überhaupt __ Frösche haben, bis wir gestern einen Toten fanden. Es tat uns sehr leid um den armen Kerl.:?

Die Schneckchen sind alle munter, wohlauf und eifrig am mampfen. Zumindest soweit man sieht, das Wasser ist recht braun und dunkel. Werde wenn das Wetter hält, die Blätter und vor allem die ertrunkenen Regenwürmer entfernen.


----------



## Addi (4. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

In meinem Teich sind auch alle __ Frösche gestorben. Als es mal regnete und die Eisdecke durchsichtig wurde sah man sie tot unter dem Eis sitzen. Als wenn sie eine Versammlung abgehalten haben. Ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt (der Teich existiert seit rund 18 Jahren). Es waren gut 25 Stück. Dabei war die Eisschicht vielleicht 15 cm dick und in der Mitte lief eine Pumpe, die ein Loch Eisfrei hielt. Aber ich hatte viel Faulschlamm im Teich und es stank arg nach Schwefelwasserstoff (faule Eier).
Ich frage mich jetzt, wieso die Frösche überhaupt alle im Teich waren. Ich dachte immer, sie überwintern irgendwo im Garten. Sie sind doch Lungenatmer. Könnten sie überhaupt unter einer geschlossenen Eisdecke überleben?


----------



## TwoCent (4. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*



Addi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt, wieso die __ Frösche überhaupt alle im Teich waren. Ich dachte immer, sie überwintern irgendwo im Garten. Sie sind doch Lungenatmer.



Hallo Addi,

einige Amphibien überwintern unter Wasser und nehmen den Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser über die Haut auf. 



Addi schrieb:


> Könnten sie überhaupt unter einer geschlossenen Eisdecke überleben?



Wenn der Gasaustausch aufgrund einer Eisschicht nicht mehr gewährleistet ist ersticken die Tiere.
Kann auch passieren wenn der Teich über den Winter mit einer Folie abgedeckt wird.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Choya65 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

hallo ,

heute hat bei uns die Sonne geschienen und der Teich ist so klar, dass ich bis zum Grund sehen konnte. Leider sah ich nicht viel erfreuliches. Wir haben wieder ca 10 tote __ Frösche gesehen und rausgeholt ( jetzt sind es ca 90 tote Frösche). Die Goldfische haben zum größten Teil überlebt. Einige größere Fische kann ich kar nicht sehen??? Leider konnte ich auch sehen, dass unser Teich vollkommen zugeschlammt ist. Eigentlich geht er auf ca 1.20m runter aber dort war nur noch Schlamm und Wurzeln von der Seerose. Eigentlich hatten wir im Herbst 2007 den Schlamm entfrent und die Seerose geteilt.
Na ja sobald das Wasser etwas wärmer ist muß ich dann wohl rein und wieder alles frei machen. Oder? Was denkt ihr?

Liebe Grüße


Gabi

Die Froschleichen holen wir immer sofort raus, wenn wir welche entdecken


----------



## Choya65 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine gute Nachricht. Nachdem wir jetzt ca 90 tote __ Frösche aus dem Teich geholt haben, fing es vor ein paar Tagen an bei uns abends zu quaken. Juhu lebende Frösche. Seit gestern haben wir auch von einem Frosch den Laich. Darüber freue ich mich riesig.
Ich habe den Laichballen mit einem Netz abgedeckt, damit die Vögel nicht alles weg fressen. Da der Frosch in einer separierten Sumpfzone gelaicht hat, kommen die Fische auch nicht ran. Ich hoffe auf ganz viele Frösche.

Liebe Grüße 

Gabi:cu


----------



## Annett (19. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Moin.

Auch von unserem alten Teich gibt es etwas bessere Nachrichten.
Beim Besuch gestern konnte ich keine weiteren Leichen entdecken. Das Wasser stinkt nicht und klärt sich allmählich (dem grün gebliebenen __ Hornblatt sei Dank).

Bei einigen Goldfischen hatte ich schon wieder den Eindruck, dass die Frühlingsgefühle bald erwachen. 
Einen Goldi konnte ich zur Kontrolle kurz rausfangen - er sah sehr fit aus. 

Von Fröschen oder gar den Molchen fehlt leider jede Spur.


----------



## Choya65 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo Annett,

schön, dass es jetzt auch bei Dir im Teich wieder aufwärtz geht.

Ich habe jetzt den ersten Wasserwechsel z. T. vorgenommen, jetzt ist das Wasser wieder trüb. Braucht jetzt wieder was Zeit, bis es wieder so schön klar ist.

__ Molche kann ich bei mir auch keine mehr finden, aber auch keine toten.

Liebe Grüße aus Aachen

Gabi:cu


----------



## TwoCent (24. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Einen schönen guten Abend,

ich hoffe das der Froschlaich bei der Witterung überlebt. Die letzten Nächte war Frost und heute Nacht ein kleiner Schneesturm. 
Ich mache mir echt Sorgen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Berndt (29. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Bei mir diegleiche Froschsituation wie bei Annett.........Um die Population mache ich mir zwar keine Sorgen, es gab die vergangenen Jahre sehr viel Nachwuchs...Trotzdem.....

Berndt


----------



## Annett (29. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo Berndt.

Bei Dir auch?  

Ich habe dieses Jahr noch nicht einen "Quark" gehört. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass im Feuerwehrteich gegenüber (leider eingezäunt und ohne Bepflanzung) oder irgendwo anders wenigstens ein paar überlebt haben. 

Der alte Teich (wo das Drama geschah) liegt nah genug an den Ausgleichbiotopen des Flughafens. 
Ich kann und möchte mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort ebenfalls alles tot ist. 
Eine Neubesiedlung des alten Teiches ist hoffentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit. :beeten


----------



## Jogibärle (29. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo ihr Froschfreunde,

mein Nachbar hat einen Teich nur mit Fröschen, die gehen mir im Sommer so auf den Wecker, ein gequake die halbe Nacht

Quak, Quak, Quak...
Ist manchmal fast lässtig wenn man auf dem Balkon sitzt. Zum Glück habe ich keine __ Frösche am Teich, muß meinen Kois sagen sie sollen die Frösche verjagen


grüße Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Servus Jürgen

Nachdems ja ums Froschsterben geht, Leben den Nachbar`s __ Frösche noch.
Kannst Ihn mal Fragen


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo zusammen.

Es gibt eine positive Nachricht: Heute habe ich bei einem erweiterten Kontrollgang am alten Teich drei __ Frösche ins Wasser springen sehen. Ein großer und zwei etwas kleinere. 
Ich hoffe, dass da vielleicht noch ein paar nachkommen (vermutlich sind sie von den umliegenden Biotopen eingewandert) und sich so wenigstens ein Pärchen findet. :beeten

Als ich am Teich ankam, vermißte ich alle Fische.  __ Reiher alles leergeräumt? 
Nach einigem "Suchen" fand ich die Erklärung. Die Herrschaften (nicht gerade wenige) hingen alle im flacheren Bereich unten den Algenpolstern - vielleicht sorgen die schon wieder für neuen Nachwuchs? :shock 

Der Teich ist erstaunlich klar, obwohl die Filteranlage derzeit noch außer Betrieb ist.  
Leider mußte ich noch 2 oder 3 weitere Frosch-Leichen bergen... der Zustand war z.T. dementsprechend.


----------



## Jogibärle (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo,

habe meine Filter läuft seit 3 Wochen und das Wasser ist jetzt mega klar und was sehe ich, ein Frosch

Sogar ein größerer, so lange er nicht das quaken anfängt darf er im Teich bleiben


grüße Jürgen


----------



## Choya65 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war in Frankreich in Urlaub, dort steht unser Wohnwagen direkt an einem Naturschutzgebiet. Jeden Abend gab es jede Menge gequake.

Ich habe das sehr genossen, nachdem bei uns alle __ Frösche tot sind.
Ich habe dort auch viele verschiedene Arten entdeckt, auch einige __ Kröten, die fanden es unter dem Wohnwagen anscheinend schön.

Ich hätte mir sogerne welche mitgenommen aber die Vernunft hat gesiegt. Habe keine Frösche importiert.

Liebe Grüße

Gabi


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

Hi,

Fröschen aus Frankreich Exil anzubieten läuft doch unter humanitäre Hilfe, oder 

Nein, Spaß beseite, dass war besser so für die Tierchen, sie vor Ort zu lassen (und erlaubt wäre es ja auch nicht gewesen).


----------



## Berndt (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschsterben*

.......und es gab doch noch __ Frösche, die ablaichten, mittlerweile schaut es gleich aus wie in den vergangenen Jahren, alles schwarz..... Frosch- und Krötenkaulquappen en masse........
....und __ Molche mehr als je zuvor und das alles bei glasklarem Wasser.....

LG Berndt


----------

